# Quiet water



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Is the pier at quiet water beach open all night?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

It was....when there was a pier. Watched it get destroyed during Sally on one of the beach cams. I've been out there since and can confirm its wiped out.


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

kingfish501 said:


> It was....when there was a pier. Watched it get destroyed during Sally on one of the beach cams. I've been out there since and can confirm its wiped out.


I can’t win for losing I tried the surf this afternoon but the waves were terrible and I was gonna try something different


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

What about the bridge that is close by


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bob Sikes is still there...and guys are fishing. The octagon pier at the base of Sikes is wiped out.


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Is bob sikes the one by the grand marlin


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

yes


----------

